# Discount Lift Tickets for Mt. Baker



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Sure don't, but let me know if you find some. Baker is already the cheapest hill in the state, but I wouldn't mind saving some cash.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

There aren't any discounts, but it's only $50, so nothing to complain about.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

baker isnt corporate enough for discounts


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you looked into liftopia.com?


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I would pay 65 to ride baker, best mtn in WA and not the lines you find at stevens.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SAddiction said:


> Does anyone know where to get discount lift tickets for Mt. Baker?
> 
> We're hitting up the Banked Slalom this weekend!


There were a couple of vouchers on CL but I'd imagine they are gone, that being the circus is on the hill. 

Are you guys doing a demo tent and swag?


----------

